

Ask HN: Pair programming for web development? - trickjarrett

I realize, at the core, programming is programming is programming. But do you all actively use, or have thoughts on pair programming for web development? I have yet to find a company which uses it for web development and am wondering if there are some who use it.
======
qohen
The link to "I Love Pair Programming", a post on the nomachetejuggling.com
blog, was posted on HN yesterday. The post describes in detail the advantages
perceived by the author to using pair-programming.

And, it got many comments here on HN, so, if you didn't see it, you might want
to check both the post and the comments about it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=490173>

------
tmilewski
Me neither. I can't see this as a very efficient method. Isn't this what code
reviews are for?

With regards to pair programming, I think it should be two people working
closely together (physical distance) on a related code so that they can easily
collaborate. I feel that this way you can kill two birds with one stone. You
both should fully understand the code while still being able to cover more
ground.

------
thaumaturgy
I proposed doing this with a graphics person for a from-scratch project that
had a very short release timeline. Project got scratched though so I don't
know how it would've worked out. But, it seemed logical for me to be coding up
in HTML/CSS/JavaScript the various elements that they were mocking up, as they
created them.

------
markup
Never used it myself

